# Life change



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 31, 2017)

.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 31, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> .


..


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 31, 2017)

Tames D said:


> ..


,


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 31, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> ,


!!! (I don't have an infinity symbol to follow that up with).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 31, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> !!! (I don't have an infinity symbol to follow that up with).


?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 31, 2017)

Do none of us have something better to do with these few seconds???


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 31, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Do none of us have something better to do with these few seconds???


...


----------



## Steve (Aug 31, 2017)

Camelot is a silly place.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 31, 2017)

For those of you wondering, my actual life change is that I got engaged.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 31, 2017)

Congratulations.  Marriage advice, if I may...

People say everything changes when you get married.  Nothing changed when Kim and I got married.

Everything changed the day we found out she (or should I say we?  ) was pregnant.  Most of my friends said the same thing, well after the fact though.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 31, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> ...


"..."


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 31, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> For those of you wondering, my actual life change is that I got engaged.


Congratulations! Don't let our antics make you think we don't care.

(And we won't let our caring stop our antics.)


----------



## Steve (Aug 31, 2017)

Congratulations.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 1, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> ...


....


----------



## Tames D (Sep 1, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> ,


,,


----------



## Tames D (Sep 1, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> For those of you wondering, my actual life change is that I got engaged.


Thats a relief. I was worried that you changed your name to Caitlyn.


----------



## Buka (Sep 1, 2017)

Congrats, bro.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 1, 2017)

Tames D said:


> ,,


,>,,


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 1, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Congratulations.  Marriage advice, if I may...
> 
> People say everything changes when you get married.  Nothing changed when Kim and I got married.
> 
> Everything changed the day we found out she (or should I say we?  ) was pregnant.  Most of my friends said the same thing, well after the fact though.


Thanks. We're definitely not planning on kids soon; we haven't even decided what state we want to live in!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 1, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> ,>,,


(>)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 1, 2017)

Mazoltov!


----------



## ShortBridge (Sep 1, 2017)

Say goodbye to your freedom! Back when I was single I used to just sling random, out of context punctuation all over the internet. Once you tie the knot, all that has has to stop! 21 years next week for me.

Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone


----------

